# Shampoo smell?



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I bought a liquid shampoo off of a seller at Etsy. It is scented but there is an overpowering scent to the shampoo that over rides the scents I requested. The shampoo is thin, yet does what it should, no skin irritation, hair looks/feels good. I *think* what I'm smelling is lye...would that be possible?

Mon


----------



## Zhizhastok (9 mo ago)

Read the ingredients. Everything can be.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

What would be terrible?? Lye soap is a miracle cleanser if you have gotten into poison ivy.

If you have no irritation, no harm, no foul.

If you don't like it, don't buy it again.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

frogmammy said:


> I bought a liquid shampoo off of a seller at Etsy. It is scented but there is an overpowering scent to the shampoo that over rides the scents I requested. The shampoo is thin, yet does what it should, no skin irritation, hair looks/feels good. I _think_ what I'm smelling is lye...would that be possible?
> 
> Mon


Unless you intend to drink it, what difference would it make if it was lye?


----------

